# Sl 2.3



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just picked up a new 2016 Fuji SL 2.3. It was on clearance at Performance Bike. Also picked up a set of Shimano Ultegra WH-6800 wheels, Forté carbon pedals, Lezyne Flow bottle cages, and swapped the 105 brake calipers for Ultegra. The ride is very plush and road vibration is very minimal. I went on one of the routes we normally take and it felt very smooth compared to my previous bike. Like the color scheme and the 11 speed Ultegra shifts very smoothly. The 52/36 mid compact feels good and was easy to adjust to. I've done two rides on it and really enjoyed them. The one thing I did notice is how much more comfortable the stock saddle is on the SL. My Altamira's saddle was very uncomfortable and hard. This one is a lot better. I was going to change it when I bought it but decided to give it a try. Very glad I did. 

Future upgrades: carbon stem and seat post, and green bar tape.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice find. That's a good lookin bike.

Once small piece of advice. 

Skip the carbon stem. There is nothing to be gained from it over a good alloy stem, unless you just want it for the bling factor, if they are even consider a bling item (I suppose that's subjective). They aren't necessarily any lighter or stiffer. Only a lot more expensive. 

A good seatpost could be an upgrade (depending on what you have now), but it doesn't necessarily have to be carbon (I have a Thomson aluminum seatpost I dearly love). 

Oh, and I kinda like the black bar tape. I'm not a huge fan of green on a bike anyway, although yours look good, and is a nice subtle accent. To my eye, green bar tape would look a little garish.

If that were my bike, and I was looking for something to upgrade something, I'd probably save up and put an Ultegra crankset on it.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Migen21 said:


> Nice find. That's a good lookin bike.
> 
> Once small piece of advice.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I am looking at swapping the cranks to Ultegra to make it a complete groupset and leave everything else as is until they break/ wear out. I will probably leave the black tape since it will hide the dirt a lot better than the green anyway. The OEM stem is carbon wrapped alloy.


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice new ride !


----------



## yellojello (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you ever try the Fuji Transonic 2.5 ? That's what i got, and thinking if I should keep it (was a gift) or swap it for the SL 2.3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Sweet. Nice bike - and pretty too. I like a nice subtle paint scheme. Congrats.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

yellojello said:


> Did you ever try the Fuji Transonic 2.5 ? That's what i got, and thinking if I should keep it (was a gift) or swap it for the SL 2.3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not but I have a friend who bought the Transonic 2.5 and the ride leader from our Sunday ride has the Transonic 2.1 and they both really like theirs. I really like my SL 2.3. The ride is comfortable and the bike is fast (at least for me). Go test ride the SL and see how it feels and you can compare both to see which one you like better.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Judgment said:


> Sweet. Nice bike - and pretty too. I like a nice subtle paint scheme. Congrats.


Thanks. I do like the color scheme.


----------



## ajgeo (Sep 12, 2015)

That is a nice looking bike. Have you had a chance to ride it much? Do you still like it? The 2.4 is on sale right now and I am taking one for a test ride tomorrow.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

I love it. I've put about 650 miles since I bought in in September. The only "upgrade" i've done is I changed the wheels. I swapped the OEM Oval with Hutchinson Pro Slick tires to Ultegra 6800 wheels with Michelin Pro 3 Service Course tires. Other than that everything else is stock. Really like my bike.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is a nice ride.


----------

